# In Sicily, Cefalù, Nice to meet you.



## KenzoXIV

Hi all,

I am new to the forum, I have been looking for a good expat forum in the hope of finding people near me!

I moved to Castelbuono in June to my Fiancé's parents.... having learned that particular life lesson I have since moved to Cefalù and have been here for two weeks. I was hoping a bigger town would mean higher job prospects... How wrong I was.. Everyone is saying come back in March and we might have something for the summer. I will be on the streets before then. There is a little part of me that feels being English is hindering me a bit, I speak very basic Italian but not enough to impress I don't think. I hope I am wrong but it is the feeling I am getting.

Does anyone know of any work in Cefalù or some semi well paid work in Palermo where I could commute. I'd rather not commute but its a little desperate, my fiancé has gone back to England to work because she already had a job prepared and I said I would stay and fight for our place here but my fighting is not reaping any rewards. It is also rather hard being apart from each other for such long periods. I am a 24 year old man, relatively well educated (I have my a levels in business and sport) and have good working experience. Should I really be finding it this hard to find a job as a bar man or receptionist somewhere?

If any one knows of anything any comments greatly appreciated!

Hello again to all.

Dom


----------



## sandine

Hi there. I was wondering whether you are still in Castelbuono. I came across this forum just today. I've been living in Cefalu for 2 years and it has been a disappointment for different matters. It would be nice to exchange experiences.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Living in Cefalu with my wife now but we are still looking for work, where abouts are you? In cefalu still?


----------



## sandine

*cefalu*

Hi there. Yes, still in Cefalu. Do you guys would like to meet up for a coffee or a drink this weekend?


----------



## KenzoXIV

Hi, The only chance we have this weekend is tomorrow morning before 11 because we are travelling back to Castelbuono at the week end to stay with the family. Shall we say 9:30am at L'elite bar in Via Roma?


----------



## sandine

*Elite*

Hi there. I am really sorry. I usually get up late at weekends. I got your messages just now. I am really sorry I missed you guys at Elite. I hope we can meet next week. Let me know what day and time you guys are free. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Hi Sandine, 

No problem, we can meet at some other point, we will be back Monday evening, so Tuesday and onwards we could meet if you like.

KenzoXIV


----------



## sandine

*cefalu*

Hey guys,

are you free today? Anytime is fine with me.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Hi Sandine, Shall we say 4pm at La Villa Bar, its a little closer than the Elite to us.


----------



## sandine

*Villa Bar*

Sure, 4 pm. I will be wearing a pink jacket!


----------



## pudd 2

not a copy of the sun then


----------

